# Front Tires



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Does anyone know of any place on the web that you can order front tires for a John Deere B 1943 model at a good price? Or is it just about as cheap to go to the local tire store in your town?

Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

You looking for aftermarket tires?


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Looking for new tires. They don't have to be like the original tread that came on the tractor.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:question: You didn`t mention a size so you can spend some time on this page. I bought 2 front tires with tubes from Tucker-Tires for my Cub for half the price they would have cost me in my local town here. And they were even delivered Fed-Ex to my door. Go here http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...t=3&page=1&rows=50&since=-1&showpics=1&stab=0 and look around. I think they are even in your state.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried these guys?

Miller Tire


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You may have seen this link but if not, thought I would pass it on. Cool music too! :thumbsup: 

click here


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Johnbron is on the money. The tucker tire deal is REAL good. I deal with a tire distrubter every day, and I get some REAL good prices, but I can't tuch that deal. When I sell some of my Ebay stuff, thats where some of my money is going. The N needs some new front shoes.


----------

